# scared parrot cichlid



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i bought 2 parrot cichlid 3 days ago along wit 2 severums. when i bought one of the parrots it was really dark and had small strips that you could barely see. the i bought him home and the next day he was brown wit black strips and out in the open. i figured he was only dark bc he was stressed so no real worries. now for the last two days he has turned black again and started hiding up by the filter. i dont understand why he went from fine to stressed. i tested my water and everyting was ok. so idk. and mu other cichlids are the same size so again idk. the tinfoils i have wit it are larer but didnt seem to mess wit it. any ideas on why the parrot is acting wierd and/or how to fix it? is their any fish it my tank that could be doing it. the other parrot and 2 severums are all ok he the only one acting wierd.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I seems there is a fungus disease that is exclusive to the blood parrot cichlid. Here is a site that tells about it with other useful information. I hope it helps you.
http://www.geocities.com/parrotcichlid/main.html

My blood parrot developed this black spot and it went away on it's own without treatment so I can't really tell you if the treatment suggested in the article will help or not.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

At PetSmart here they have sold parrots that look like what you are describing. I would do more research on the various color differences in them before you assume he is stressed. It may be that he is turning his true colors. 

You posted this in two different sections, not necessary and it can get confusing for folks.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I've read about this disease that only parrot cichlids can get, in the past ive lost 3 due to this. At first, i thought it was the fish changing colour but it got worse and turned completely black on the head and top fin, and died!


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

it not the just a spot or anything his whole body was black when i bought him. then the first day i brought him home he turned tan with black strips. you could barely see the stripes when he was all black but they wee there. then when i came home from work day two he was almost all black again and hiding in a plant on te back wall. tten now the last 3 days he is almost completely black and hiding up in the upperleft corner of my tank all alone. last night when i feed my fish he came out grabbed four pieces of food then went back into the corner. i kinda think he is getting messed with morethen anything. i believe that why he hiding. but my other parrot is the same size as him and my green severums are smaller then him. idk anymore. these are the first cichlids i ever tried so i new the them. could one of my other fish be bothering him? if it is possible that it is another fish then will he outgrow this? if i get apicture of him could one of you tell me more? i just really like this fish but dont know what to do.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the site buggy it will help me learn more bc i new to cichlids


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I moved this thread to the Cichlid section, since that is where it should be. Please only make one thread about something. People will read them regardless of where you put them. Hopefully the mod in this area can merge your 2 threads.


----------

